# Paint peeling



## Jesper (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I bought an EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS USM lens almost exactly two months ago, and the paint on the lock ring has already started peeling. I think that's too soon for a professional piece of equipment. What are your experience with the white L glass? Do they peel this soon?

The peeling is not too serious right now, but it's at the edge of the lock ring where I hold it when I tighten it, and it's bound to get worse.

On a side note, I have had a Sigma 50-500mm lens for over 7 years and it practically looks like new.

Should I try to exchange it for a new?


Jesper


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2012)

Was it new? Unless some environmantal problem or refinishing occured, it should never peel, not in 50 years! If the lens was used, someone likely repainted it without proper surface preparation.

If new, see if Canon will replace it under warranty. If not, contact your dealer and / or credit card company, many Card companies have supplemental warranties with a purchase using their card. Talk to them.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah I would at least try exchange it. If you don't believe that you caused it to do that in any way (even though in theory it should be very difficult to chip white coating) then I would take it right back. I've never had a problem with my white lenses doing that. I'm sorry for the headache--hopefully you won't have to send it off to Canon.


----------



## Jesper (Mar 26, 2012)

It's brand new.


Jesper


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2012)

Jesper said:


> It's brand new.
> 
> 
> Jesper


 
The ring should not peel, see if Canon will replace it. mine is fine after two years. I suspect a poor paint job.


----------

